# Update for Krazy Thyroid



## KrazyThyroid (Dec 7, 2007)

I saw the Endo yesterday. He said things were looking good and plans on doing the Radioactive Scan in February, watch the Sodium intake. He is one of those Dr.s that you can't get what you need from him. He knows it ALL and that's how it's going to be. Not saying he is'nt a good Dr. it's just that I asked for a copy of my Labs and he played it off like he explained it all to me and did'nt give me a copy. ( unless he's planning on mailing me a copy of the labs they did yest ) Nor would he give me anything to help me sleep or with mood swings. He says it's going to get better. Yeah right.

The meds, PTU, Propranolol, Hydrocholorot seem to be working well for me. Although not perfect I feel so much better than I have in a long time. Is this a false positive ? Am I gonna crash ? Hoping not.

Happy Holidays and God Bless Each of You.

KT


----------

